# Northeast monthly meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It is getting round to that time again ( every 2nd Wednesday of the month )11 Feb 7:00/7:30pm at the OK dinner on the A19 hope to see the same old faces and a few new ones


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah , i can actually make this one , see you there. Andy , will have your cash with me as well (eventually)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

May be working in London but I'm sure somebody will be able to give me a lift from Darlington , pleeeeeeese :lol:


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Sounds Good,

Any chance of still bringing VAGCOM along?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

marTTyn said:


> Sounds Good,
> 
> Any chance of still bringing VAGCOM along?


Sure ,Mrs Wallsendmag will be bringing the car :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> marTTyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds Good,
> ...


I bet it is the mini :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > marTTyn said:
> ...


bets its not


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> marTTyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds Good,
> ...


Are you not coming?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes but I might be in London earlier in the day.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any more coming Craig did you find your spare LED reverse light


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Any more coming Craig did you find your spare LED reverse light


Yeh i've got it here


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Any more coming Craig did you find your spare LED reverse light
> ...


Cheers  Good chance I will be in the Golf  as the qS is missing a few bits from the engine


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Went down to Nottingham this morning and picked up TT with a friend.

I will try and drag him along aswell, see how the weather goes :roll:


----------



## tt02pdt (Feb 8, 2009)

New member and will try to get down to see what real TT's look like ..


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Anyone want aTT keyring or TTOC badge/stickers get your orders in now and save the postage


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll be there.

Got a couple of things to drop off. Is Mav going?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> Anyone want aTT keyring or TTOC badge/stickers get your orders in now and save the postage


Or even sign up for a TTOC membership


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not long now boys and girls any more for any more


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

don't think I will make it this time but might next month

finally got the new wheels fitted no comment re common fault and would not give 12 months warranty and still cannot get to the bottom of who paid :?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

skiwhiz said:


> don't think I will make it this time but might next month
> 
> finally got the new wheels fitted no comment re common fault and would not give 12 months warranty and still cannot get to the bottom of who paid :?


Did you pay to have any other work done? i.e. brake fluid, haldex etc...?

I've wrote to the Sunderland Echo about them


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Craig
Yes i paid to have brake fluid change which was only thing not showing as keeping service history up to date, and as i said when we met last month for £60 it was worth it as they were not going to give otherwise, and I hedged my bets.

If they go again then i guess I might find myself in a similar position to you.

For me its more about audi's role and products having an appropriate life and who is paying, because I still cannot get to the bottem of this.
If I am right then I don't understand why the dealership would cover the cost of 4 wheels when they were faulty and at Pulman VW curbed wheels that are faulty are not an issue and VAG pick up the cost, or so I am led to believe.

how can the company have differing approaches to their brands given audi is the premium brand

john


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

XTR said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Got a couple of things to drop off. Is Mav going?


I'm in London until Thursday night. Get my mobile number of Andy and send me a text and I'll come up and get that polish from you.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Anyone else going? Should be a good night again


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> Anyone else going? Should be a good night again


I'm not in London now


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else going? Should be a good night again
> ...


Is that because I'm in London now


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > XTR said:
> ...


I couldn't possibly comment :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

What time tonight? 7pm? 7.30pm?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

1900 :wink:


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

I might be able to make it down tonight, that's if i can find the place.

Lee


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

it's really easy - A19 South look for the signs for the diner - it's actually on the A19


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

leedo said:


> I might be able to make it down tonight, that's if i can find the place.
> 
> Lee


Head down the A19 towards wynyard park and its about 1 mile before that turn off ajacent to a petrol station, think it was BP


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> 1900 :wink:


Andrew, true British Rail timetable speak :lol: Not sure about 1900 hours but we should be able to make it for 7.00 pm 

Joe & Judy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > 1900 :wink:
> ...


ITS NOT BL**DY BRITISH RAIL I work National Express :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> ITS NOT BL**DY BRITISH RAIL I work National Express :wink:


Same thing innit


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ITS NOT BL**DY BRITISH RAIL I work National Express :wink:
> ...


I wish it was.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Sorry Andrew  It's my age you see. The last time I looked it was L.N.E.R. :roll:

Joe


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Sorry Andrew  It's my age you see. The last time I looked it was L.N.E.R. :roll:
> 
> Joe


I bet the trains ran on time back then too


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can we have a dirtiest car competition ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

If you had said sooner but i've just cleaned mine.


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Can we have a dirtiest car competition ?


I've got a good chance of winning it :lol: mines pretty filthy at the mo, especially the alloys. It's due for a good wash this weekend - honest!
See you all tonight!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I went out to clean the car but only managed the wheels before frost bite set in


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

The TTer from Skelton; if you're out there, are you coming tonight? Can we please have some Teessiders [smiley=gossip.gif]

Joe


----------



## a12bul (Nov 24, 2008)

TTCool said:


> The TTer from Skelton; if you're out there, are you coming tonight? Can we please have some Teessiders [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Joe


Sorry Joe/Judy
I've been on nights, how did it go?

Adam (skelton)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good meet guys same time next month


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll be there I don't have to check work anymore


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> I'll be there I don't have to check work anymore


Thats a point I havent checked work yet


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep, good turn out! I highly recommend the double chocolate milkshake


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah good night , can't wait for the summer night's 8) p.s. Thank's andy for sorting my key cover out And my new gear knob. Havn't had time to fit it yet .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Yeah good night , can't wait for the summer night's 8) p.s. Thank's andy for sorting my key cover out And my new gear knob. Havn't had time to fit it yet .


No problem mate just stop bitting your nails and you can do the next one yourself :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Really enjoyed this one. I'm going to give the Louisiana Hot Sauce a miss next time. My stomach has only just settled. The numbers are building up. Soon we will have enough for a cruise  All the girls together was a good idea [smiley=gossip.gif] Sorry for the delay in posting. My internet connection was down all day yesterday.

XTR (Craig) Please always bring your dad along. He is 8)

Joe


----------

